# How many babies are in there?!



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

*How many babies are in there?! ANSWER w/PICS*

This is my first kidding season and I'm nervous and excited! We have 2 does bred, both confirmed pregnant by BioPryn. Lily is an Alpine; this is her second kidding and she is due March 15 (bred to a Saanen). Last time she had triplets. Any guesses on how many are in there?





Clover is Lily's daughter, an Alpine/LaMancha and a FF. She was also bred to the Saanen and due April 1. She doesn't look very big to me - is it possible she has more than one in there? (Also, does she look like she needs a copper bolus? I've never done that but I wonder if she's deficient or just sunburned.)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Best of luck for a smooth kidding experience! I know there are a lot of scary stories on the forum but it's not representative because people come here for help so you see more of the bad stuff than the ones that go perfectly!

If I had to guess, I would say they will each give you a single this year but Lily might be hiding twins.  (disclaimer: this guess is probably totally wrong!)


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement. I keep reminding myself that goats have been kidding for thousands of years without help and they'll probably be fine. But I'm still reading everything I can!

Just one for Lily, you think? To me she looks huge, but then I'm new at this. If it is one, I hope it's a girl! I have a bad feeling that I'm going to get nothing but bucklings this spring....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks! The happy news is that I have JUST found a vet who will make a farm call here and will treat goats. Up until now the only goat vet was over an hour away. Hopefully I won't need him, but it's great to find out he's there and within 30 minutes in case there's an emergency. That makes me feel much better.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

The red tinge suggests she needs copper. Does she have a fishtail? The hair will part and the tip will be bald


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have him come out on a well visit and have him do something. Gets you on the books and they are more willing to come at late hours.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

No, both tails look normal. Lily does have a bald patch on the bridge of her nose, but I thought that was from rubbing it on the hay feeder while digging for the choice bits! They both have really thick winter coats. They are getting Southern States 16% textured goat feed, BOSS, and alfalfa pellets, plus free choice hay (mostly orchard grass & clover) and Manna Pro Goat Mineral (1350 PPM copper). Although I don't think they eat much of the loose mineral, it seems to stay around for a long time. Should I think about copper bolusing? I'm nervous about doing it when they are pregnant.

Karen, good idea re: the vet.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Updated pics of Lily from today (Day 146) - surely there's more than just ONE in there?!





The poor girl's so uncomfortable, she makes little groaning noises all the time. Reminds me of my own late pregnancies, poor thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least she is close. I never try to guess how many because I'm usually wrong.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

It's a boy....and a boy....and a BOY! (Sigh.) They weighed 8#, 9#, and 10#.





Next up, Clover, due April 1. I'm guessing one big buckling.:roll:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! Congrats.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Awww. They're adorable even if all stinky boys.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! Was not expecting that! Big boys, sorry there wasn't a doe.

The doe I thought would have had triplets, had a single, and the doe I thought would have had a single, had triplets! :lol:


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually I just *think* the second doe is going to have a single (and I'll bet it's a buckling!), but she hasn't kidded yet. She's due April 1. You may still be right on that one!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, just watch her surprise you like mine did! :laugh:


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

I just hope her surprise is a doeling -- or two!

She is due on April Fool's Day, after all....


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

And Clover had ONE! A girl (hooray!), born yesterday on her due date. And April Fool -- she has EARS!! (Unlike her Alpine/Lamancha mom.)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Yippee!!!! Congrats!! How cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats on all your babies. They are so cute. And yay,a doeling❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

